# Start of a New Shop



## Probie (Sep 12, 2006)

The first steps in building my new shop has begun.  The underground wire locator company has been out to mark the Elect, phone, cable, gas, water lines.  The contract with a builder/general contractor has been signed.  I am having a 14' wide X 25" deep shop/glorified third car garage added to the side of our home.  I have had tools sitting in boxes since Oct. last year waiting on new 220 power requirements that I did not have.  
I will post progress pictures if there is interest.  Any suggestions on keeping my 5 year old boy and his bike off the new concrete driveway, footers, slab?  lol  ha ha ha


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 12, 2006)

Duct tape... []


----------



## lwalden (Sep 12, 2006)

you're kind....my dad used barbed wire...





> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Duct tape... []



and yes, we'd love to see pictures of the progress..


----------



## Probie (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is some progress so far.  They have poured the footers, laid the block and now added the pea gravel.
Approx. 3 weeks and I can start setting up the shop.





<br />






<br />


----------



## Skye (Sep 27, 2006)

I hate to point out the obvious, but you're probably going to have to relocate those meters.


----------



## rpasto92 (Sep 27, 2006)

you might want to go with more than 25 inches deep[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 27, 2006)

Doug,

Expect more "comments" as the project progresses.  Remember they are all in fun. []  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## btboone (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks like it's well air conditioned. [)]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 27, 2006)

It will be too small.trust me
Too small.
They always are.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Probie_
> <br />The first steps in building my new shop has begun.  The underground wire locator company has been out to mark the Elect, phone, cable, gas, water lines.  The contract with a builder/general contractor has been signed.  I am having a 14' wide X 25" deep shop/glorified third car garage added to the side of our home.  I have had tools sitting in boxes since Oct. last year waiting on new 220 power requirements that I did not have.
> I will post progress pictures if there is interest.  Any suggestions on keeping my 5 year old boy and his bike off the new concrete driveway, footers, slab?  lol  ha ha ha



Thats a damn narrow shop - you must be really slim[][][]


----------



## 53Jim (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />It will be too small.trust me
> Too small.
> They always are.



Eagle,
Don't jump to conclusions.   Maybe Doug has a mini lathe.[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 27, 2006)

only one?
What about the band saw, table saw 8" jointer. DP the other 2 lates, and a deer head on the wall?


----------



## Probie (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks all for the funny/informative comments.  I pushed the size out all the way I could.  Living in a planned community, I had a 6' restriction from the property line.  So, having only 20' from existing to the line, 14' puts it on the nose. Going 25' deep was the max before having to think about relocating the air conditioner at the back of the house.  The meters are being moved.  As a mater of fact, Duke energy is the only utility that is charging me to move the power lines.  The phone, cable, gas are moving also and are not charging me a dime.  I will be upgrading to a 300amp meter base.  200a for the house, as original, and 100a dedicated for the shop.  I have a 2hp Delta Dust collector, 2hp band saw, 19" from Shop Fox, a Jet planer/molder, 2 drill presses, 12"disc sander, Delta Midi lathe, older Craftsman table saw, lots of hand and power tools, a chisel mortiser, 6" Delta jointer, an older Craftsman 12" bandsaw( need to sell this one), 8" dual grinder, 10" miter saw...I think that's it  lol
The block is sitting on footers and we will be going a total of 30" down.  I think code in this area is 28".  Yes I will be a bit tight on space; but, honey will be happy to get her car in for the winter.
As we all know,  a happy wife makes a happy home.


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats on the shop Doug!  I too "Exist" is a space 15'X25' and it is tight, The LOML and I discussed building a shop outside detached from the house but the expense was HUGE! I didn't really want to have to walk from the house to the shop especially in the cold weather.
Good luck and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## brokenbit (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you still have horn on that deer heah or nave you made pen wuth them 

Bernie


----------



## Daniel (Sep 29, 2006)

My sympathy to you. take a look at my post of my shop and you will understand why I send sympathy [] Lots of work but I would do it again in a heart beat. I'm still spending more time working on mine than working in it. but when I do get to turn a pen it has a relaxed feeling that I have not been able to enjoy before. in the past it has been a 20 mile dash to where my shop was knock out the work as fast as possible and then get back home. tootling in the shop all day was pretty much out of the question. now I can jsut go out there and have my morning coffee if I want, don't even have to get anything done if I don't want to. so very nice.


----------



## old folks (Sep 30, 2006)

Doug,
Build a second story ! Extra machines and good storage. Cost more now but even more after the shop is built.


----------



## woodwish (Sep 30, 2006)

Doesn't matter how big it is, it's always too small eventually, but you learn to love what you have.  I have seen great work come out closet size shops and equal work out of shops the size of Walmart.  Craftsmanship is far more important than size of the building.  Mine is 16' x 32' and I love it, but I also wish it was 10 times that size. []


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 4, 2006)

i can almost see my house in the pic.  just joking, but....not by much.  take new pics.  show them your walls.  i'm sure that will bring round 2 of jokes.


----------



## Probie (Oct 4, 2006)

Ya know Fritz, the walls are up and here are a few pictures showing the progress so far.  The jokes I can handle as long as they are actually funny.  lol




<br />




<br />




<br />

The concrete pour is this Friday.  Mason comes Monday next week.  Siding and soffits and trim will go up later this week.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Probie_
> <br />Ya know Fritz, the walls are up and here are a few pictures showing the progress so far.  The jokes I can handle as long as they are actually funny.  lol
> 
> you're out of luck unless these guys were saving their best material for round two.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 5, 2006)

Thats a nice one car garage your building for your LOYL, buts what all that stuff in your shop?


----------



## johncrane (Oct 5, 2006)

looks good mate[]


----------



## lwalden (Oct 9, 2006)

It took me two years, but I've finally got my wife to quit referring to my shop as the garage......
Looks like you're making good progress!!


> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />Thats a nice one car garage your building for your LOYL, buts what all that stuff in your shop?


----------



## Probie (Oct 18, 2006)

O.K.   here are a few progress pictures.  I am still waiting on the garage door, gutters and downspouts.  I've been told with all the hail damage claims... it is a 4 week wait on gutters if you are a contractor, and 6 weeks if you are a homeowner. I've painted the trim, hung a few electrical boxes.  I am starting the electrical phase soon... supplies in hand. I did not realize how expensive GFI breakers were.  I am going with GFI outlets and slaving 3 off of 1.  I am guessing it will be mid December for me to have the shop up and running.  Hopefully enough time to make a few X-mas gifts.





<br />


<br />


----------



## kkwall (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow!!![][][]

Looking very good indeed! I have been following the progress, it's coming on well.

Doesn't look like it's going to be much longer.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 19, 2006)

Looking good, Doug!


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 19, 2006)

Very nice! Are you going to go ahead and insulate it and hang drywall?


----------



## johncrane (Oct 19, 2006)

when's the party Doug[]


----------



## airrat (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks great.

What is all that space between the homes there.   Man here in AZ if I sneeze my neighbors say bless you.


----------



## Probie (Feb 22, 2007)

Well... I finally found some time to start to organize the new space.  I still have some things to put away...Now I need to get used to the space as well if you know what I mean. The real benefit to this space is my ability to get both cars in the existing garage.  I accomplished this just before a big snow storm hit our area... Boy oh Boy did I score big with the wife!!  A happy wife is a happy life I've found.




<br />




<br />




<br />




<br />




<br />




<br />




<br />


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice setup!


----------



## JimGo (Feb 22, 2007)

Can I just say [xx(]


----------



## bob393 (Feb 24, 2007)

What can I say. Sweet!


----------

